# my puppy is in heat help!



## roxy (Sep 6, 2008)

Roxy is now 6 months old sh has been bleeding now quite heavily for about 10days.Her privates are really swollen how long does this bleeding last? what is the age i can get her spaded x


----------



## Monleish (Dec 29, 2008)

Heat cycle lasts for 3 weeks, if she has been bleeding for 10 days she will be aproaching her fertile time when she ovulates so be very very carefull not to allow her near male dogs. There used to be evidence that a female is better to have one season but now most vets will agree to spey even before a season has happened, in the long term its better for the bitch. As soon as she has returned to normal then wait a few weeks then talk to your vet. Remember though even when the bleeding stops she can still and will want to mate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

What type of dog is she - I know they can come into season at a young age -(fortunately mine being big dogs never have - I am hoping my youngest is going to follow in the footsteps of her mother which will make her around 18 months) but as the above poster has mentioned still be extra careful even after the breeding has stopped - as she is only a baby herself and it would be terrible if she were unfortunate enough to have pups.
regards
DT


----------



## roxy (Sep 6, 2008)

roxy is a staffie, can she get pregnant as young as six month x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

If she`s having a season then yes,but her body is to immature and it would be very bad for her.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

hi, hope your puppy has gotten over her season ok, my Border terrier Puppy Meg who is 9 months, started hers when she was 8 months and she coped ok. I would advise you to at least wait until your girl is about 2 before getting her spayed if that's what you want to do. she will of had time to mature first. Also if you are getting her spayed do it halfway between seasons. It is safer for her. also you/and the vet would be able to tell if she was suffering a phantom by this time after a season had past.

good luck for the future


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

roxy said:


> Roxy is now 6 months old sh has been bleeding now quite heavily for about 10days.Her privates are really swollen how long does this bleeding last? what is the age i can get her spaded x


i'd be careful with a bitch on her first season some seasons can lastup to 28 days, bitches fertile times can vary for instance my bitches are mated later into their season (19days)

As for spaying different vets have different views, have a word with them.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree with all of the above posts... Poppy lasted about 3 1/2 weeks, I bought her 'bitch pants' as she was bleeding everywhere and I was staying at my Mum's house! saved a lot of mess!

I did take poppy out while on heat but took her out at more unsociable times and kept her on a short lead, if a male dog came near I was prepared to put my hand over her bits, I know most people would rather not take theirs out while on heat but Poppy is half Springer and would have been a total nightmare without exercise!
good luck!! x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Should this thread not be moved to the dog section?

I agree with the above posters hunny... gr8 advise guys.


----------

